# Cartel War or War on Trump Wall?



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Mexican Cartel Stockpiling Grenade Launchers at Texas Border

Mexicans finding heavy weapons stockpile on the border - getting ready to keep the flow going?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

See, what they don't understand is Trump isn't a sniveling community organizer like his predecessor. He won't have any problem dispatching the national guard to the border if need be.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

How do you break up a Mexican Drug Cartel bingo game?

Call B 52!!!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hell, Trump will not have any problem getting thousands of citizen volunteers to take shifts guarding the border during construction. I for one could use a 2 week vacay for guard duty and range time.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'd go to if they paid for the ammo!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

*Send In An SF-CIA Team.*

View attachment 36593

Sounds custom-made for an SF-CIA op, if the need ever arises--- and just like magic---no more bad guys. They ain't messing around with a bunch of fat cops, when they take on America. And that is what they are used to; so, just kill-em-all when the need arises. It ain't hard to do either.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im right behind ya Red Lion!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> See, what they don't understand is Trump isn't a sniveling community organizer like his predecessor. He won't have any problem dispatching the national guard to the border if need be.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


National Guard? How about a couple squadrons of A-10's and some Marines. Bet they would solve that problem right quick!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bring your own rifle. They supply the ammo, pay a bounty, maybe room and board. A little free beer and I bet it will be a year long waiting list for volunteers.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think Chipper nailed it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chipper can have my beer, . . . long as somebody there knows how to make Tx sweet tea, . . . or coffee, . . . I'm good to go.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Iraq 69 (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree with chipper. I have 5 weeks paid time to use at work this year. I would go too so sign me up.

Marc


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Fought these guys and merc militias up and down South America, they arent any slouches. Gonna take more than a CIFT or 2 and some fatass NGs and threepercreepers to push the Cartels back if they got all Task Force on us

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> I'd go to if they paid for the ammo!


Hell, I will pay for my own!

Just give me room and board, I need to refresh my 500-800 yard shots.


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Hell, Trump will not have any problem getting thousands of citizen volunteers to take shifts guarding the border during construction. I for one could use a 2 week vacay for guard duty and range time.


I'd even try regimented exercise regimes [which I hate] to get in good enough shape to have a shot at participating in that.


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Fought these guys and merc militias up and down South America, they arent any slouches. Gonna take more than a CIFT or 2 and some fatass NGs and threepercreepers to push the Cartels back if they got all Task Force on us
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


I think us civvies and the NG would be the bait. If the cartels want to come across bad enough to attack, that would be the trigger to drop the regular Army, SF, whoever on their heads.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We love Trump! Let us get ready to rumble.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> Mexican Cartel Stockpiling Grenade Launchers at Texas Border
> Mexicans finding heavy weapons stockpile on the border - getting ready to keep the flow going?


I'm guessing that Trump, or any President with huevos would take the battle back across the border, and apologize later with a caveat that if Mexico cannot control their cartels, we would be happy to help out.

*Rancher*


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I don't mind being bait. Wouldn't be a first.


----------



## Mungus50 (Oct 29, 2015)

Even us Yankees, stuck in one of the most blue BS states, will head down and lend a hand. My beer is up for grabs too. Ammo supplied, coffee, and American beef. Please. I'll bring some dogs to get some work in


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

azrancher said:


> I'm guessing that Trump, or any President with huevos would take the battle back across the border, and apologize later with a caveat that if Mexico cannot control their cartels, we would be happy to help out.
> 
> *Rancher*


not at all unprecedented - Mexican-American War was exactly over this this kind of Mexican gang activity ... Mexico wasn't getting the job done - we sent in the likes of young bucks Eisenhower, MacArthur and Patton ....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Let it come a little father north and I can do it from my doorstep.


----------

